# Wobbly Yorkie



## ewatrin (May 13, 2009)

I have a 1 1/2 year old yorkie, Taz, who weighs 4.5 pounds. About 6 months ago, he had an episode one evening; he started swaying back and forth and acted like he was drunk. It scared me to death so I took him to an emergency clinic. They ran bloodwork and it all came back normal. After watching him a few hours, they released him. I took him to my regular vet the next day and he sayed he thought that maybe Taz had hit his head. He didn't run furthur tests.

He hasn't had another episode until yesterday. In the afternoon I knew he was feeling bad because he kept pawing at my leg for me to pick him up. Later that evening, I noticed he was staggering around and his whole body was wobbly. He could barely stand up and even when he was still, his head kept swaying back and forth. He vomitted once. He would sit and stare out blankly for a while, then he would pace around and kept circling the room. Several times he put his head to the floor. He seemed restless, and kept jumping on my couches. He also seemed to be confused / disoriented. When he finally curled up to sleep, his body quit swaying.

Today, he seems to be doing much better. I don't think he ate anything that he shouldn't have because I was with him the entire day. If anyone has any ideas on what could cause these symptoms, or knows of something I should have him tested for, I would really appreciate it.


----------



## salask (Jul 31, 2007)

When Bubba was a puppy (1 - 2 months old), i rushed him to the emergency room because he was swaying back and forth and acting drunk just like you said. The ER doctor couldn't figure out what was wrong with him because everything came back normal. About a few months after - it happened again. But this time, we didn't rush him to the Vet, we just waited a little bit longer to see if he would come out of it and he did. Nothing has happened since and Bubba is now 10 years young 

Years later, i found out that Bubba's head was smashed with the sliding door by accident the afternoon we rushed him to ER. My cousin was afraid to tell me then and i had no idea something had happened.

I'm not saying this is your case but it sounds so familiar to mine. Maybe he was accidentally hurt?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

How is he eating? It sounds like it could be a low blood sugar episode. Little dogs are prone to that.


----------



## ewatrin (May 13, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. I don't think he could have gotten hurt because I was with him the entire day. Yesterday he ate pretty well, but he hardly touched his breakfast this morning. In the afternoon I gave him a little peanut butter, but he wouldn't take much. He ate a little this evening. I don't remember how well he ate the day of his episode. This evening he seemed to be feeling bad again- not swaggering but he kept pawing at my leg so that I would pick him up.


----------



## pat1950 (Sep 4, 2007)

My pug brother Rocky had that happen where he got confused walked in circles and walked into walls it turned out he had ear infections.


----------



## NOMORE (May 23, 2021)

ewatrin said:


> I have a 1 1/2 year old yorkie, Taz, who weighs 4.5 pounds. About 6 months ago, he had an episode one evening; he started swaying back and forth and acted like he was drunk. It scared me to death so I took him to an emergency clinic. They ran bloodwork and it all came back normal. After watching him a few hours, they released him. I took him to my regular vet the next day and he sayed he thought that maybe Taz had hit his head. He didn't run furthur tests.
> 
> He hasn't had another episode until yesterday. In the afternoon I knew he was feeling bad because he kept pawing at my leg for me to pick him up. Later that evening, I noticed he was staggering around and his whole body was wobbly. He could barely stand up and even when he was still, his head kept swaying back and forth. He vomitted once. He would sit and stare out blankly for a while, then he would pace around and kept circling the room. Several times he put his head to the floor. He seemed restless, and kept jumping on my couches. He also seemed to be confused / disoriented. When he finally curled up to sleep, his body quit swaying.
> 
> Today, he seems to be doing much better. I don't think he ate anything that he shouldn't have because I was with him the entire day. If anyone has any ideas on what could cause these symptoms, or knows of something I should have him tested for, I would really appreciate it.


Xylitol poisoning


----------



## NOMORE (May 23, 2021)

NOMORE said:


> Xylitol poisoning


Did he eat any artificial sweeteners that has Xylitol which would explain symptoms exactly


----------

